

Ask HN: What changed with HN that it now uses page numbers? - jamesbritt

I noticed that URLs on HN now use page-number querystrings instead of the fnid identifier (or whatever it was called).<p><pre><code>    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;ask?p=2

</code></pre>
What changed?
======
dang
We were working on that part of the code and took the opportunity to replace a
few of the most common fnid links (i.e., closures) with ordinary urls.

At least one user has reported that the links don't always return the correct
items, but we don't have details from him yet and can't seem to reproduce it.
If you notice anything like this, please let us know at hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
chadkruse
FYI - Ask urls seem borked:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask?p=3](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask?p=3)

Pages 1 and 2 worked fine though

[UPDATE] Now shows item #61 (perhaps the list was limited to 60 items and thus
2 pages when I first clicked...still showed the "More" link on page 2 though,
FYI).

~~~
dang
Your update made me realize what's happening. When there is an exact multiple
of 30 Ask HNs to display, the system doesn't decide "should there be a More
link" correctly. I've added it to a list of things we need to fix. Thanks!

------
jamesbritt
I see one can also edit the page number in URL to jump around:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/news?p=12](https://news.ycombinator.com/news?p=12)

